#   >    ( ,  )

## mavayka

!

 , .

       (2     24 .).        .(  24.).   ,       40886.60. ..      16886.60 .       (.  1)          ,            .

      .   ?  ,          ,    2.

----------

> !
> 
>  , .
> 
>        (2     24 .).        .(  24.).   ,       40886.60. ..      16886.60 .       (.  1)          ,            .
> 
>       .   ?  ,          ,    2.


          ,   ?           24000 ,     ,      ,        .    ,       ,   2          .

----------

,       ???      00007024219900000.4.208.12.560  00007024219900000.4.201.11.610 48000,00 (.    ,     ,    ...).  .    , . 40886,60.
.   00007024219900000.4.401.20.212  00007024219900000.4.208.12.660 40886,60     /.

----------


## 8442

> ,       ???      00007024219900000.4.208.12.560  00007024219900000.4.201.11.610 48000,00 (.    ,     ,    ...).  .    , . 40886,60.
> .   00007024219900000.4.401.20.212  00007024219900000.4.208.12.660 40886,60     /.


,  ,       )       8-

----------

,        ,       ,       ,           ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 


 ,   - ,   ?




> ?


    ?      ,   :        ,    .
          ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## Nosya77

!       :      , 208.22  2220004,         2110001  302.11, ..  .          ,      1   ,        ,     ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 2220004





> 2110001


   "222"  "211",   - , ,  .
  ?
   -       "211"  "222".

----------


## ... ...

,            ,

----------


## Nosya77

,        ,    222  211,   .

----------


## Nosya77

> ,            ,


  ,      ?

----------


## ... ...

*Nosya77*,

----------

> ,      ?

----------


## Nosya77

!

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      ?


    " "     ?
  ,      . )

----------

